# DSG Fluid Change Tips and Tricks.



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

There's a lot of good guides for doing the DSG service, like this one: http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/dsg-diy-fluid-change-service.htm

But I found the "factory fill" method to be a messy pain in the arse. I liked the idea of filling from the top but the fluid goes VERY slowly down the filter opening so you would have to be constantly filling up the funnel and waiting. The Walmart funnel shown in the DIY mentioned above looks like a good idea but it would be hard to get the fluid to drip at the correct rate so it does not take forever but also does not overflow. So here's my solution.

Additional tools required: Sharp, pointy tool, like an awl or small phillips screwdriver to punch a small hole the fluid bottle and a larger diameter punch or flat blade screwdriver for opening up the hole larger.

Remove the old filter, drain the fluid, and replace snorkle and plug as you normally would.

Prepare the DSG fluid bottle by cleaning off a bottom corner of a bottle.

Using clean tools, punch hole in bottom corner of unopened fluid bottle and expand size of hole to about 3/16" diameter. Be very careful not to squeeze the bottle and shoot fluid out of the hole you just made! Here's a pic:









Now place your hand on the bottle and put your index finger over the hole.

Turn bottle right side up, position over filter opening, and release finger. Make sure corner of bottle rests below the lip of the filter opening. Like this:









Do NOT remove the plastic cap of the fluid bottle!!! If you do, all the fluid will drain from the bottle at once!

If done correctly, the fluid will fill up until it blocks the hole, preventing air from entering the bottle and stopping the fluid flow. As the fluid level goes down, air is allowed into the bottle and the fluid flows again without risk of overflowing.

If the fluid does not flow or just barely drips, you need a bigger hole.


Also, if you want to get as much of the old fluid out as reasonably possible, jack up the driver side of the car while it is draining. I got an additional .2 liters out for a total of 4.7 liters. So filling with just 5 liters was still okay.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Genius!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

OMG you can afford an audi, but not a $2 funnel???:laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

SilverSquirrel said:


> OMG you can afford an audi, but not a $2 funnel???:laugh:


Funnel won't work. Unless you want to spend an hour or so hunched over you engine compartment, dripping fluid slowly into the funnel to keep if from overflowing.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

is it that simple? I've heard stories about how the DSG fluid is a pain in the ass to do, or a huge hit to your wallet if you have it done at the mechanic or dealership


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

TOYPAJ said:


> is it that simple? I've heard stories about how the DSG fluid is a pain in the ass to do, or a huge hit to your wallet if you have it done at the mechanic or dealership


There is a lot more to the overall process, of course. But the pain in the ass part is mostly the bottom fill method of connecting the tubing and gravity feeding the fluid in, which tends to leak all over. Most top fill methods are simpler and cleaner but they involve very slowly feeding the fluid in from the top and I mean VERY slowly. You have to constantly watch the level so it does not overflow.

The method I describe here relies on self regulating the flow. When the fluid drops below the level of the hole in the bottle, air goes into bottle and fluid comes out until the fluid level rises to the bottom of the hole, then no more air goes in and no more fluid comes out until the level drops again.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> There is a lot more to the overall process, of course. But the pain in the ass part is mostly the bottom fill method of connecting the tubing and gravity feeding the fluid in, which tends to leak all over. Most top fill methods are simpler and cleaner but they involve very slowly feeding the fluid in from the top and I mean VERY slowly. You have to constantly watch the level so it does not overflow.
> 
> The method I describe here relies on self regulating the flow. When the fluid drops below the level of the hole in the bottle, air goes into bottle and fluid comes out until the fluid level rises to the bottom of the hole, then no more air goes in and no more fluid comes out until the level drops again.


ah I also heard about having the car being level is a pain in the ass, but rather than using 4 jack stands on the car wouldn't it be easy to place platforms under all 4 wheels to elevate the car enough to get underneath to do it?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

TOYPAJ said:


> ah I also heard about having the car being level is a pain in the ass, but rather than using 4 jack stands on the car wouldn't it be easy to place platforms under all 4 wheels to elevate the car enough to get underneath to do it?


 I did it on ramps with a homemade bottom fill rig made from a new drain plug. then backed down the ramps to set the fluid level with the tranny at the correct temp via vagcom you can reach under and get at the drain plug. you just need to put it back in when the overfill stops dripping out at the correct temp. also, you can use a non contact IR thermometer to check tranny temp. I checked it for kicks, and vag com and IR thermometer were within 2 degrees... 

the fill rig is easy to make. buy a drain plug, drill a big hole in it. I used a 1/2" brass PEX coupler. I tapped the hole in the drain plug, and ran a die down one side of the pex coupler to thread it. then screw the coupler into the drain plug. slide some 1/2" tubing on the coupling and secure with a hose clamp. I just used a large funnel on the high end, hung from the hood catch, and ran the tubing to the funnel. Pour the new fluid into the funnel. goes in quick. 

there is a great thread on this on the TDIforum. goo goo google. lots of info and pics.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump.... By mistake.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

bump question, with this method youre suposed to fill 5 liters, and then do the overfill process with vagcom and let it drip? thx


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> bump question, with this method youre suposed to fill 5 liters, and then do the overfill process with vagcom and let it drip? thx


Yes. Overfill with drain plug in place and then follow standard procedure for setting the fluid level. Just remember to start the engine before removing drain plug.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbup: thx !

Iam waiting for the parts to show up and do this with vcds. nice writeup.


----------

